# PHP wird in VHost nicht erkannt.



## Shogoki92 (1. März 2010)

Hallo Ich bin seit kurzem Betreiber eines Virtual Servers auf dem Apache2 läuft.

Jetzt habe ich alles soweit eingerichtet, dass es mir passt. Nur eine kleinigkeit scheint noch nicht zu passen:

Und zwar habe ich 2 Vhosts:  der eine ist der Default Vhost und den anderen verwende ich für eine Subdomain.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich über die Subdomain zugreifen will meine PHP-Scripte nichtmer ausgeführt sondern eben einfach zum Download angeboten werden. Obwohl ich in der httpd.conf folgende Zeilen Stehen habe:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

#Steht in einr externen Datei die includiert wird:
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php4
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php5
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .php4s
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .php5s
        AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
        DirectoryIndex index.php4
        DirectoryIndex index.php5
        DirectoryIndex index.php
</IfModule>
```
Jetzt poste ihc nochmal wie ich meinen VHost konfiguriert habe:

```
NameVirtualHost forum.gamersvillage.de:80

<VirtualHost forum.gamersvillage.de:80 >
        ServerName forum.gamersvillage.de
        ServerAlias forum.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
        DocumentRoot /srv/www/gamersvillage/forum
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/srv/www/cgi-bin/"
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>

        <Directory "/srv/www/gamersvillage/forum">
	<IfModule sapi_apache2.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/srv/www/gamersvillage/forum:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/srv/www/gamersvillage/forum:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
          DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.htm index.xhtml index.pl INDEX.PHP INDEX.HTML INDEX.HTM INDEX.XHTML INDEX.PL
 IndexIgnore .* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</VirtualHost>
```

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen, da ich nach mittlerweile 3 Stunden googlen und herumprobieren hier immernoch nicht zu einer Lösung gekommen bin.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Mit freundlcihen Grüßen Shogoki92


----------

